# 7mm-08 rifle problems



## kenner27 (May 29, 2006)

can anyone suggest a little info, i have a 7mm-08 and at about 50 yards its dead bulls eye, and then when i move out to about 100 yards the bullet is not near as accurate. its sometimes 3 inches off from the last shot. im shooting remington accu-tip rounds, and wondering if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

have a good clean bore
site rifle off bags with the forestock not the barrel
is this a quality scope that is holding zero ? are you making zoom changes ? try leaving it at the same setting for 50 and 100

not a fan of remy ammo


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I have noticed the same thing with mine, rem corelokt wasnt grouping all that tight, went to the rem accutips and it got a bit better. Eventually put a better scope and that fixed the problem. Shoots fine with the accutips now. I feel accuracy could be better, but dont feel like spending 30-40 bucks for a box of 20 rounds each from different manufacturers just to tighten it up beyond where it is. I really wish ammo makers would package in 5 or 10 round "sighter" boxes!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

remington only tries to spec for a 2" group at 100, depending on cal. and range , that can be close enough and usually is, but light cal/long range..........diff. story.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

dead on at 50 and bad at 100 whats up with that ?

Charlie


----------



## kenner27 (May 29, 2006)

its the remington model 700 mountian rifle, and i have a nikon bushmaster 4.5-14 scope on it. it just doesnt make sense if i move back the grouping gets crazy.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Kenner 27,

Need some additional info. When you say it is "dead on" at 50 yards, does that mean it hits the bulls eye at that range, or that you get good tight groups at 50 yards.

Then when you say, "at 100 yards it's sometimes 3" off from the last shot." Do you mean it's 3" off from the last shot you made at 100 yards, or 3" off from your shots at 50 yards??

If it's 3" off from your last shot at 50 yards, that's not necessarily a bad thing. If it's only "grouping" 3" at 100 yards, that's not great. But as has been said in here before, that could just be your ammo.The REm 700 mtn rifle is a fantastic gun.

Follow all of coastal's suggestions, and change to another bullet, and see if that helps. It should. Also how long are you waiting between shots?

THE JAMMER


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

50 yards can be misleading for both accuracy and sight settings.

Most high velocity rifle rounds will be up around 1-2 inches at 100 from a 50 yard zero. I start at 25 but only for rough sighting as it takes 16 clicks to move an inch at 25.

Post a group after a complete cleaning and diagnostic check of the rifle.


----------



## kenner27 (May 29, 2006)

i am going to clean it out real good and run some different ammo through and ill let yall know how it goes. thanks for the help!


----------

